# The Fox has bitten me to an early death



## Kidrock387 (Nov 26, 2006)

Well.....I have a very nice story about Shawn (SilverFox) to share with all B/SOTL. In recent time, a few months ago, Shawn purchased a very very rare box of Bolivar Regional Relases from Canada. After going back and forth with Shawn, we came into an agreement that I would purchase a fiver of these within a few months. After a PM he had sent me, I won't exactly quote it but he told me how he understood that I couldn't purchase them from him right now and he made it very clear that this fiver would be saved special for me. It was like having the Key to a major city knowing that it will be their for you today and ten years from now...(Corny...I Know). Well on Tuesday 8/26 after doing my 200 mile round trip between school and my hometown my mom told me there was no more home, no more dog, and no more that a pile of smoldering bricks......The following is something, I'm still having a hard time to put into words besides, Generosity.....Once again, Thank You Shawn!

The following links are the destruction brought on by the FOX !!!:gn:gn


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

Very nice! They don't even look like a traditional Boli!


----------



## Kidrock387 (Nov 26, 2006)

Please, BOTLS...if you could give Shawn, SilverFox a RG bump I would deeply appericate it


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

THose look nice! Great hit Shawn! :tu


----------



## fissure30 (Apr 28, 2008)

Nice!!! Let us know how they smoke.

Tell your mom, nice table covering too. Much better than the flower one:ss


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

Shawn you couldn't have picked a better BOTL to gift :tu


----------



## DonnieW (Jul 2, 2008)

Talk about double forbidden fruit for Americans (heheheee).

Now I know what happened to the Boli Exclusivo stock in Canada... Nice hit SilverFox. :tu


----------



## shvictor (May 14, 2008)

You deserve it brother. And Shawn, nice hit as always. :tu


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Well done Shawn, enjoy those Jon:tu:tu

now who would give him Jon's addy??


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

:r.... Jon I love how you hit shvictor with a surprise attack and karma came and gave you a fox bit right on the butt!  This place is way too funny!


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Owned by Furball









​


----------



## SmokeyNL (Apr 9, 2008)

:tuvery nice :tu


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

I want to share a small part of an e-mail I sent to Shawn yesterday. It sums up how I think of this guy:

"You are THE LEGEND, Shawn -- not for the quantity or dollar value of the sticks you send, but for the quality of thought and effort you put into sending them."


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

Sweet hit Fox!!!:tu


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Great hit, Shawn. :dr


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

only shawn. he lays out the hits like no other.


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

massphatness said:


> I want to share a small part of an e-mail I sent to Shawn yesterday. It sums up how I think of this guy:
> 
> "You are THE LEGEND, Shawn -- not for the quantity or dollar value of the sticks you send, but for the quality of thought and effort you put into sending them."


I don't quite know how to respond to that, thank you isn't enough. I don't think I am any different than most, I get up in the morning and put my pants on one leg at a time.

I know Jon was looking forward to these sticks and it seemed wrong for him to not be able to share in them, cigars are no fun if you sit in your room and horde them to yourself, to me its about sharing what you can with some great BOTL's.

Enjoy Jon, I look forward to hearing what you think after you smoke one of these.


----------



## shvictor (May 14, 2008)

SilverFox said:


> I don't quite know how to respond to that, thank you isn't enough. I don't think I am any different than most, I get up in the morning and put my pants on one leg at a time.
> 
> I know Jon was looking forward to these sticks and it seemed wrong for him to not be able to share in them, cigars are no fun if you sit in your room and horde them to yourself, to me its about sharing what you can with some great BOTL's.
> 
> Enjoy Jon, I look forward to hearing what you think after you smoke one of these.


You're a class act Shawn


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

SilverFox said:


> I don't quite know how to respond to that, thank you isn't enough. I don't think I am any different than most, I get up in the morning and put my pants on one leg at a time.
> 
> I know Jon was looking forward to these sticks and it seemed wrong for him to not be able to share in them, cigars are no fun if you sit in your room and horde them to yourself, to me its about sharing what you can with some great BOTL's.
> 
> Enjoy Jon, I look forward to hearing what you think after you smoke one of these.


we are lucky to have you my friend. and Im lucky to call you a friend...even if I dont have your phone number yet lol


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

SilverFox said:


> ....... I get up in the morning and put my pants on one leg at a time...........


But what I hear is your paints have three leg holes!

And you guys thought he is called the Legend for cigar bombs!


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

ahc4353 said:


> But what I hear is your paints have three leg holes!
> 
> And you guys thought he is called the Legend for cigar bombs!


So we should change his name to Tripod Al?


----------



## Bear (Sep 22, 2007)

SilverFox said:


> to me its about sharing what you can with some great BOTL's.


Right there. That embodies exactly why so many respect Shawn. I had to opportunity to trade with Shawn when he first joined and I took it square on the nose! I haven't forgotten and I hope to one day be able to herf with you in person and shake the hand of the one so many call the Legend and that many more call Friend.
:tu


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

Well done Shawn!:tu


----------



## icantbejon (May 11, 2008)

Looks like an awesome hit. Next time I visit my parents in Buffalo, I'll have to step across the boarder and see if I can find me some of those.


----------



## longknocker (Dec 16, 2007)

SilverFox said:


> I don't quite know how to respond to that, thank you isn't enough. I don't think I am any different than most, I get up in the morning and put my pants on one leg at a time.
> 
> I know Jon was looking forward to these sticks and it seemed wrong for him to not be able to share in them, cigars are no fun if you sit in your room and horde them to yourself, to me its about sharing what you can with some great BOTL's.
> 
> Enjoy Jon, I look forward to hearing what you think after you smoke one of these.


 You're definitely the #1 Hit Man on CS, Shawn! Nice hit, Bro!:tu


----------



## SHOE (Feb 15, 2006)

That's how a hit is done with "class". Nice job Shawn!! :tu


----------



## elderboy02 (Jun 24, 2008)

Nice hit SilverFox! :tu


----------

